# local crayfish?



## abel

Hey all, has anyone ever come across local wild crayfish? I read about signal crays being on the island and in the valley but couldn't find any specific location


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

white pine beach i cant remember the lake . i go in the summer and go snorkeling you find them and big ones to


----------



## abel

cool, I want to take the kid's on an expedition. Thanks. Anyone else have any spots to check out


----------



## Adz1

coquitlam river runs through downtown Poco.
i have caught them there myself.


----------



## abel

how do you find them in the river do you just turn over rocks? I looked at pictures of white pine beach and I think I would have to use a trap to catch them with the kids this time of year


----------



## abel

oh and thanks for the reply


----------



## AWW

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> white pine beach i cant remember the lake . i go in the summer and go snorkeling you find them and big ones to


sasimat lake 

And any slow moving stream in a forest that dosnt dry up every year is bound to have a couple,

Alex


----------



## abel

Thanks AWW


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

AWW said:


> sasimat lake
> 
> And any slow moving stream in a forest that dosnt dry up every year is bound to have a couple,
> 
> Alex


i thought that was it but was not gonna say anything. i fish so many lakes and been to so many that i did not want to say anything LOL


----------



## abel

I used to fish alot in maple ridge, mission and harrison and I have never seen any crayfish. mind you I never actually looked for them


----------



## beN

my co-worker found a crayfish in a stream near deerlake.


----------



## Diztrbd1

I have seen them in the stream that comes out of Burnaby lake. I ride the bike trail(between Gaglardi and North Rd.) that goes along side that stream looking for driftwood once in a while & have seen them in there.


----------



## abel

Thanks guys


----------



## gimlid

Ditto on the Coquitlam river but bring a net because they are crazy fast


----------



## Meum

When I was a kid we used to fish them out of a small arm of the salmon river that runs through Forest Knoles in Langley/Fort Langley. We just tied meat to fishing line and then when the cray grabbed it we whipped them out of the water, crude but effective, good kicks too...well not for the crayfish I guess.


----------



## abel

thanks alot for all the replies guys. I didn't think they were so common, we will go out hunting this weekend


----------



## BigFatLyre

Stillcreek in Burnaby; nothing but crays!


----------



## davefrombc

Just remember .. You need a fishing licence to take crayfish legally .


----------



## BossRoss

when we were kids we used to catch 'em in the creek @ Princess Park on the North Shore all the time. Also SW crays in the mud in Deep Bay on the island.


----------



## troutonafly

look under dead logs and stuff like that,ive seen several when i worked on the fraser river in new west


----------

